# Aspidoras Fuscoguttatus



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So does anyone here have them? If you do what did you buy them for ($$)? Just any info on them would be awesome!!


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea about how hard they are to find? Have you heard anything about them? They look like this  This is a male. I have 6 of them, they are about a inch long.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry! Here is the link!
http://www.stamps4fish.co.uk/fishclub/FISH/Catfish_H/Aspidoras_fuscoguttatus.htm


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the link is for a UK site....are you in the UK ?
if so try to contact Ian Fuller...probably the formost authority on cories in the world..
it is rather unlikely one can find them in the US..right now i only have a few species....
A. Albater
A. Spilotus
A. Pauciradiatus
i will be searching for a few more in the near future myself as well as the dwarf cories..
as it stands i only have room for just a few species..when the wife and i move we will be setting up a bit of a larger fishroom so i can get more cories...


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

US. I have 5 of them. Just got them yesterday. They are doing very well. They are only like 1" long. Mine are wild caught. :shock: The pet store owner is getting more next week.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, those are neat.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hey, those are neat.


Thanks!! My pet store guy was like "You want to see my new cories? I dont know what they are besides Aspidoras something." So I bought them yesterday and they are doing awesome! Have you ever had them before or seen them?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't forget that almost all aspidoras species prefer cooler water...68-74 F.....
since you are in the US...try "Coryologist" on www.aquabid.com .....he is one of the top corydoras authorities in the country..


----------

